# Athearn light board



## Rook (Nov 5, 2017)

Finally got a PowerCab but I cant see the short address on the Athearn board with Digitrax decoder as per the NCE manual. This is the used ebay loco posted about here...http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=148634 

Can read the Manufacture Id (129) and the Decoder Ver (049) when in programming (track) mode. Maybe the decoder is older than the manual but it says I should see the Short address on the Powercab.

How do I tell if the board is bad or the decoder? I should be able to change its address, and control the lights using jumpers to connection to the board yes?


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

Rook said:


> I should be able to change its address, and control the lights using jumpers to connection to the board yes?


you can turn the lights on by using jumpers [function to gnd], but cannot change address by using jumpers... only way is CV change [software]


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Here is a good calculator for setting CVs for 4 digit address. You put loco road number in and it tells you what CVs and what values.

http://www.digitrax.com/support/cv/calculators/


----------



## Rook (Nov 5, 2017)

wvgca said:


> you can turn the lights on by using jumpers [function to gnd], but cannot change address by using jumpers... only way is CV change [software]


My bad...didn't want to change the address. Was trying to select the address. Simply wanted the loco to move. For whatever reason my mind was stuck on using the short address. After entering the long address (road number) it works! Lights too. The eBay loco is not a turd after all



mopac said:


> Here is a good calculator for setting CVs for 4 digit address. You put loco road number in and it tells you what CVs and what values.
> 
> http://www.digitrax.com/support/cv/calculators/


Very cool. It liked my road number The PowerCab is displaying the long address because that is what the decoder CV's are set to? If I want to use the short address I need to change CV 29? Total newb here lol.


----------



## Mark R. (Jan 26, 2013)

You can read a decoder with jumpers like you have there, but you won't be able to program without a load (the motor) connected to the motor terminals. Most decoders require an acknowledgement pulse from the motor in order for the change to take. A 100 ohm resistor will also provide enough load for a CV change to take effect.

Mark.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

The PowerCab works in a very locical way when programming the address and asks you a series of questions rather than having to go to a CV. First press the prog/ESC button four times which takes you to ‘Program Track’, then of the three options select 1 for address, you’ll then be asked for Long/Short option - select. If long just enter the number you want which is sent to the decoder when you press enter and confirmed back on the display.

Using the four presses again you can also also set the decoder configuration, select 3- CFG it will then take you through the loco direction(DIR BIT), speed steps and speed table in a series of questions. Very easy and logical.

I shouldn’t use jumper leads as a jolt or whatever could cause a short and fry your decoder.

I used to have a PowerCab and it’s a great system especially for beginners.

Have fun.


----------



## ncrc5315 (Jan 25, 2014)

You need a load on the decoder, as stated, either a motor, or a 100Ω resistor.


----------



## Rook (Nov 5, 2017)

Mark R. said:


> You can read a decoder with jumpers like you have there, but you won't be able to program without a load (the motor) connected to the motor terminals. Most decoders require an acknowledgement pulse from the motor in order for the change to take. A 100 ohm resistor will also provide enough load for a CV change to take effect.
> 
> Mark.


Appreciate the explanation why the load is required!


----------

